
GitHub goes off the Rails as Microsoft closes in - light94
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/08/16/github_rails_microsoft/
======
jaredcwhite
This headline is terribly misleading. GitHub uses and continues to develop in
Ruby on Rails extensively for its web UI. All that's happening is that GH is
breaking off pieces of its overall infrastructure (or building new
features/services) and using lower-level/higher-performance languages well
suited to those types of services.

Shame on The Register for totally botching the intro to what was otherwise a
very interesting piece about GH's technical evolution.

------
nailer
A pity, it thought Ruby to Elixir might be more of a logical progression re:
scalability.

